# WANT - Luxotic rainbow



## antonherbst (25/10/18)

Hello to the vendors. 

I am in search of a rainbow luxotic kit to buy for a friend as a gift.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (25/10/18)

antonherbst said:


> Hello to the vendors.
> 
> I am in search of a rainbow luxotic kit to buy for a friend as a gift.


 try @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/10/18)

antonherbst said:


> Hello to the vendors.
> 
> I am in search of a rainbow luxotic kit to buy for a friend as a gift.



Sir Vape has some. If I'm correct, It's the blue one you're looking for

https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-colours-wismec-luxotic-kit?variant=12100440686712

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (26/10/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Sir Vape has some. If I'm correct, It's the blue one you're looking for
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-colours-wismec-luxotic-kit?variant=12100440686712

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/10/18)

antonherbst said:


> View attachment 149622









This one?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (26/10/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> This one?



Yes thats the one i am looking for.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/10/18)

antonherbst said:


> Yes thats the one i am looking for.


Listed on Sir Vape's site as Blue Honeycomb. Maybe @Sir Vape @BigGuy can confirm, but I am 99% sure the Blue Honeycomb one is the correct one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dobie (26/10/18)

According to Wismec's site it is "Blue Honeycomb"

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy (26/10/18)

@baksteen8168 @antonherbst i can confirm you are correct.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (26/10/18)

BigGuy said:


> @baksteen8168 @antonherbst i can confirm you are correct.


 Do you have in stock?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (26/10/18)

@baksteen8168 yebo yes

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/10/18)

antonherbst said:


> Do you have in stock?


Seems like it. I can add it to cart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/10/18)

BigGuy said:


> @baksteen8168 yebo yes


Think you meant @antonherbst

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

